# Wanting players for Sci fi Human against anthro space war rp.



## Coltshan000 (Apr 17, 2019)

Humanity has almost become masters of their star, Each planet colonized and countless moons terraformed for the leisure of poor and elite. They even made a great defense system of the Kuyper asteroid belt in the event aliens invaded. The year 2776 was when everything would change as a satellite spotted an alien starship/fleet on the far horizon. 

Humanity scrambles and argues through democratic protocol to decide if diplomatic envoy or a show of force should be used against the interstellar invaders. The invasion fleet, made up of anthroes stand united in their objective, to conquer Solar Sector Terranus and add it's resources, unique tech, and the races population to slave under their rule. Ready to commit any atrocities to break the spirits of these hairless monkeys, even the apes and monkeys are disgusted by these no furs. Does humanity stand a chance, or will the they falter under the heel of the Feroci Star Imperireat? 

Comment here or pm me if interested.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 13, 2019)

Fuck it, sign me up


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm always up for a good science fiction roleplay with anthros.


----------



## Foxex (Jun 19, 2019)

I would be as my species / characters are an intergalactic race, but they may be too advanced for this, since they are pretty much a Type IV civilization transitioning into a Type V. 

but if you would like to include a 3rd true neutral faction, i wouldn't mind going in


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 19, 2019)

If the op doesn't respond, we could all try making something?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have the Order, they could be cool bad guys.


----------



## Foxex (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm good with w/e, as long as it's semi organized lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

I got heroes, villains, and cool ships and weapons for the Order.


----------



## Foxex (Jun 19, 2019)

The Cauda Caelesti civilization are more or less a force of nature, bending nearly anything they want to their will, playing with the universe like Lego blocks, they primarily keep the galaxy and other dimensions  from destroying themselves by taking care abnormalities that arise from other species or civilizations that has the potential to cause greater problems such as tampering with time, creating a space faring adaptive plague that could sweep across large sectors of the galaxy. they try to be non-violent as possible, being such an ancient race, they understand the struggles of whatever species they are trying to help is usually not their fault or is something they could not have possibly foreseen. But if they encounter hostilities, the Cauda Caelesti will not hesitate, as they also see the grander picture that 1 civilization is utterly meaningless in the grand scheme of the universe.

A rough rundown of what the Caelesti are like


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

The Order is that totalitarian/ authoritarian empire. Basically they're like Zeon or for lack of a better term "furry Nazis in space", but they're also pretty open to things like gender and species. The "shoot first and ask questions later" type of empire.


----------



## Foxex (Jun 19, 2019)

Would they really shoot at a ship that swallows planets and stars whole with ease? lol

they got some balls


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 19, 2019)

Sign me up, someone shoot me a PM on discord


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Actually, that's my character Nyz.


----------

